# My take on Smoked Scallops...



## paranormalsmoke

So I was told it couldn't be done.....yea, I do like a challange.

So I grabbed some scallops from Costco the other day and here is what I came up with.

Rinsed real well and seasoned with a modified Dalmation Rub...added some hot smoked paprika. 












20140801_175309.jpg



__ paranormalsmoke
__ Aug 3, 2014






Next, I threw these bad boys on the Traeger set at 180 for 30 minutes.












20140801_181037.jpg



__ paranormalsmoke
__ Aug 3, 2014






After 30 minutes, I pulled them off, threw my cast iron skillet on with some butter and bacon pieces, turned it up to 375 to get that pan good and hot now.  After about 15 minutes I threw these numbskulls back into the skillet for 4 minutes each side, or till they got to 145 degrees internal.













20140801_185349.jpg



__ paranormalsmoke
__ Aug 3, 2014





And here is the final result....I'm ready to get at em!!!


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi there! How exciting that you made scallops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I too have smoked scallops, (there's a thread of mine somewhere on here with such), though need my scallops either completely raw or raw in the middle at least, and so it was a 6 minute smoke if memory serves me well, (I'll have to go back to the post and look), and yet the smoked aroma was in it and really fun!

It's nice to see YOUR way, and here is a cheers to today! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum

Those look really good! I too like my scallops on the raw side of rare. About 2 minutes per side in a screaming hot cast iron skillet and they're done to my liking. Your method looks really interesting though. I wonder if a half hour of cold smoke followed by a sear would work?...


----------



## mdboatbum

And I forgot to mention, those are some beautiful scallops!! That size is on sale at the local market for $16.99 a pound. Ouch!


----------



## Bearcarver

These look Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I never smoked scallops (Yet), but I would do mine similar---------Probably A 30 minute smoke in about 120* to 150* smoker. Then a good hot sear in a Pan with Bacon, or on a hot grill to do a quick finish on them.

Thanks for posting, ParanormalSmoke!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## paranormalsmoke

Costco had them for $17.××/lb and I thought that was good HAHAHA....I don't dare look at the local fishmonger prices.


----------



## paranormalsmoke

Well dang, my finish pic didn't post.













20140801_190003.jpg



__ paranormalsmoke
__ Aug 3, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Oh Yeah---Nice Plate!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## robitaillere2

I know what I am making for dinner tonight!


----------



## dave from mesa

Nice. Gonna have to try this.


----------



## alexy

That is a wonderful looking plate there at the end. I like to smoke scallops over some apple wood or cherry chips they give a "sweet smoke" flavor that tastes good in seafood. I agree that after a smoking a quick flash in a HOT saute' pan with a little butter finishes them to perfection.


----------

